# Best Home made Pastie Recipe ??



## Flag Up

I tried Capt. Kroger's recipe last night. These were outstanding. Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## GuT_PiLe

I saw someone baking these the other night on PBS i think.

He was part of the oakland country sportsman's club i think.

Maaaan did they look delicious.

1 question.

I've never had rutabaga....what would some of you compare the taste of a rutabaga to?

I'm debating on whether or not i should bother with it. I'm thinkin potatoe's, little carrot, maybe some onion, along with choice o meat sounds pretty good, just wondering if rutabaga would put it over the top into greatness.??

Is it conisidered sacreligious or not a true pasty without rutabaga?

i've ate some mean pasty's in my time, but honestly can't remember if rutabaga was used or not.
I ate them too fast to notice i guess!!!


----------



## Michael Wagner

Yes it`s sacraligious not to use rutabaga :lol:, Rutabaga is heartier than potato as I told others the original recipe called for a potato but I eliminated that and added extra rutabaga and there is onions and carrots in the recipe. Mike


----------

